# I need Charley's help



## dieseljimmy (Mar 17, 2014)

my dear Asian woman expert... is this a man?


----------



## the_predator (Mar 17, 2014)

Holy Shit if it is!


----------



## Swfl (Mar 17, 2014)

judging by the ass/leg fat I say woman. but the chin hair silhouette is throwing me


----------



## charley (Mar 17, 2014)

This is one of DJ's trick questions, I'd say a chick or a sweet looking trannie...lol 
..I agree with Swfl,  that ass says female ...but you never know...


----------



## charley (Mar 17, 2014)

All Trannies but beautiful....


----------



## KelJu (Mar 17, 2014)

That last one, holy shit. Good call going female!


----------



## Watson (Mar 17, 2014)

female.....


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 17, 2014)

I agree with swfl and charley, ass looks female, chin looks male...


----------



## sneedham (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't care right now....LHJO...


----------



## s2h (Mar 17, 2014)

who cares..keep it bent over and you wont know the difference...well unless some balls come swinging back at ya..


----------



## sneedham (Mar 17, 2014)

ok...done...DJ, you have any tissues...


----------



## Watson (Mar 18, 2014)

my wife is Asian, she said its a man, no doubt...


----------

